# Señal de rueda fónica automotriz.



## angelelectrico (Mar 12, 2014)

Hola a todos. Como puedo detectar la señal que origina la falta de dientes en una rueda fónica en el volante de un motor automotriz.


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 12, 2014)

> Como puedo detectar la señal que origina la falta de dientes en una rueda fónica



si faltan dientes en el volante, solo te queda cambiar el mismo.
en la salida del sensor magnetico deberias tener entre 1.3 y 1.5 volts de señal a unas 400 RPM


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2014)

Hay ruedas a las que le faltan dientes de forma intencional, unos 3/4 dientes, esto sirve para iniciar/reiniciar/sincronizar el ciclo en la ECU.
Esto lo puedes detectar con el mismo sensor inductivo y un monoestable.
Si hay diente, el pulso reinicia el monoestable.
Si no hay pulso, ausencia de diente, el monoestable entrega una señal de fin de temporización.


----------



## angelelectrico (Mar 13, 2014)

Gracias por intervenir en el tema. Se trata de un caso especifico que explico a continuación : Esta rueda dentada posee en su circunferencia un total 38 dientes, pero en su mitad, osea cada 180 grados hay un faltante de 4 dientes que determinan un tiempo para eventos de combustión en un motor automotriz. Bien estos dientes generan a través de un sensor de reluctancia una onda casi senosoidal con cada diente, y otra onda muy distinta donde faltan los dientes. Ahora bien...Deseo diseñar un circuito que me identifique estos espacios de dientes faltantantes. Hasta estos momentos solo he podido convertirlos en pulsos en donde los espacios de los dientes faltantes están bien definidos. Estos espacios señalan momentos críticos para realizar otros eventos. De hecho me indicarían un conteo o el adelanto de una acción a tomar.No consigo la forma de mostrarle la imagen de muestras  con calidoscopio, si me indican con gusto lo haré. Agradezco su aporte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2014)

En este comentario tienes un principio de solución



Fogonazo dijo:


> Hay ruedas a las que le faltan dientes de forma intencional, unos 3/4 dientes, esto sirve para iniciar/reiniciar/sincronizar el ciclo en la ECU.
> *Esto lo puedes detectar con el mismo sensor inductivo y un monoestable.
> Si hay diente, el pulso reinicia el monoestable.
> Si no hay pulso, ausencia de diente, el monoestable entrega una señal de fin de temporización.*


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 13, 2014)

para subir las imagenes aca te explica como...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-demas-69423/

seria bueno que subieras un esquema,diagrama o idea del circuito y sus funciones, asi seria mas facil ayudar


----------



## papirrin (Mar 13, 2014)

> No consigo la forma de mostrarle la imagen de muestras con calidoscopio, si me indican con gusto lo haré.


¿Calidoscopio ?  ¿Podrias poner tambien una imagen de tu instrumento ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2014)

angelelectrico dijo:


> . . . . No consigo la forma de mostrarle la imagen de muestras  con _*calidoscopio*_, si me indican con gusto lo haré. Agradezco su aporte.



¿ Será esto ? 





Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2014)

Venezuela -> Cali -> Instrumento de fabricación local -> Calidoscopio ?¿


----------



## angelelectrico (Mar 14, 2014)

Este es el oscilograma. Como pueden apreciar en los dos canales están : a) señal de rueda dentada (verde),  b) señal de disparo de pulso de bobina de ignición ( rojo). El objetivo es realizar un circuito que me permita identificar y utilizar la señal intermedia , distinta y claramente identificable en el tren de ondas generadas por el reluctor. Una vez logrado éste, solo restaría utilizar esta misma señal para asignarla a otro circuito de disparo secundario que seguramente sería mas sencillo. Como mencione hasta ahora solo he logrado obtener un tren de pulsos digitales en donde la señal intermedia ha quedado reducida a cero pero sobre una linea de voltaje +2 en la salida de un amplificador operacional con una fuente regulada de 5 voltios. Disculpen todos los errores actuales y por venir. Soy solo un electricista automotriz a quien siempre le gusto la electrónica pero que no pudo profundizar en sus estudios y solo he leído un poco. No soy ingeniero ni mucho menos pero me esforzare por entender  sus sugerencias técnicas. A todo muchas gracias y un poco de paciencia.


----------



## papirrin (Mar 14, 2014)

no se entiende muy bien lo que buscas ( por lo menos yo no lo entiendo ) dices:



> . El objetivo es realizar un circuito que me permita identificar y utilizar la señal intermedia , distinta y claramente identificable en el tren de ondas generadas por el reluctor



y al principio dijiste:



> Como puedo detectar la señal que origina la falta de dientes en una rueda fónica en el volante de un motor automotriz.



¿en si cual es el objetivo y que tienes echo hasta ahora?
¿puedes subir el esquema del circuito que mencionas?

ahora bien, si estoy imaginandome bien lo que buscas, la mejor opcion seria utilizar un microcontrolador que haga los conteos y que mida el tiempo entre ellos,cuando el tiempo sea mayor que los demas  identificas el diente faltante y asi procesas esa informacion como mejor te parezca.

P.D. entonces no era Calidoscopio era Osciloscopio ¿no?


----------



## angelelectrico (Mar 15, 2014)

Si papirrin, es osciloscopio. Para presentarte el caso mas sencillo, imagina varios trenes de pulsos  ( 20 pulsos cada tren ), y cada tren es separado por un espacio que ocupaban 4 pulsos. Este espacio entre trenes es el que me interesa utilizar, osea cada espacio entre trenes significa que debo tomar una acción que ocupara otro circuito que aun no he diseñado y que con vuestra ayuda seguro terminaré. Si consideran que lo mas sencillo es utilizar un microcontrolador, agradezco me informe sus características para realizar un estudio ya que nunca he trabajado con ellos. gracias. Incluyo el oscilograma de los trenes de pulsos.


----------



## torres.electronico (May 28, 2014)

Hola angelelectrico; Consulta... Estas buscando jugar con el avance? Por que para otra cosa no creo que requieras la señal de la rueda fonica... Comenta con mas detalles cual es la idea de lo que quieres hacer; Quizas sea mucho mas facil orientarte.. En el caso de querer avanzar , necesitas otro sensor mas desfazado angularmente y obviamente, necesitaras un microcontrolador para trabajar el conteo...espero tu respuesta


----------



## Scooter (May 30, 2014)

Acabarás mucho antes con un microcontrolador que haciendo circuitos a medida


----------

